# Converting Cargo Trailers for Minis



## Frizzle's Gal (Aug 25, 2008)

I am buying my first trailer, and a friend of mine has a converted cargo trailer. It looks very nice adn she loves it. Does anyone else have one? If so could I see pictures or measurements? I was going to buy one big enough to hold about 3 minis, with a walk down ramp, and windows but i have no clue what size to get. So if anyone could help I would really appreciate it!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Aug 25, 2008)

FYI...

A cargo trailer can be a bumpy ride unless it has extra stabilizers and double axles. I would think a 5x10 would be large enough.


----------



## Genie (Aug 25, 2008)

We have a cargo trailer, aluminum, that was refurbished by ourselves for transporting up to 5 miniatures.

We have slant stalls and an area in the "V" nose for tack storage etc.

The trailer had two sliding windows installed and two roof vents.

We also replaced the plywood floor with oak planks and covered it with thick rubber matting.

We had tracks installed on the sides that we can slide an awning into when parked in order to tie the horses along the sides in the shade.

We love the trailer but have had many forum members state that cargo trailers are not good transportation for horses and can be dangerous.

I have ridden in the trailer and it is somewhat bumpy but no more than our previous authentic 2 horse trailer.

It pulls easily and is also easy to manuever.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Aug 25, 2008)

Resist the temptation  its cheaper to buy a full sized horse trailer and convert it to mini use, and 10x safer. Cargo trailers are NOT designed to carry live weight, do not have proper ventilation, and usually have a single axle. You can get used horse trailers for cheap.

Some people like cargo trailers because they can be hauled by smaller vehicles... don't do it. If it can't tow a full sized horse trailer (empty, or full) then it shouldn't be handling horses, ANY sized horse.


----------



## Frizzle's Gal (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh wow okay thanks everyone!Maybe we wont get one then.


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2008)

I would not use a trailer to haul minis that didn't have two axels and wasn't designed to haul living animals of their size. Both my trailers are made to haul miniature horses. Here's a link to a recent discussion on this subject:

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=96987


----------



## joyenes (Aug 25, 2008)

Well I guess I will have to disagree with the most of you.

I LOVE my 24x7 foot V-Nose Snowmobile Trailer that we have converted to a 10 place miniature horse trailer. Also we have a very large tack area that we have used to sleep in.

This trailer has double axles, 2 ramps, entry door, 3 windows, roof vents and butterfly vents. It provides plenty of air. As for a bumpy ride again I disagree. My daughter has ridden in it to the vets office with a foal and it rode very smoothly.

My horses love this trailer and always load up with no hesitation even when we attend plenty of shows in a row.

I guess its to each their own. Now in in a perfect world I would buy one of those 80,000 trailers with full living quarters but until the winning numbers come in I'm happy with my 6,000 trailer




Joyce


----------



## Frizzle's Gal (Aug 25, 2008)

Jill, thanks for the link.

okay now Im stuck on weither to get one or not. thanks again everyone.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Aug 25, 2008)

I bought a 9" Delta stock trailer last year for a little less than 4K. It will carry 2 full size horses or 6 minis. I love it. It has 2 axles and is perfect. I can pull it with my V6 Dakota and a couple minis. I would use a larger tow vehicle for the biggies.


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2008)

Frizzle's Gal said:


> Jill, thanks for the link.okay now Im stuck on weither to get one or not. thanks again everyone.


You're welcome. I'd think about the stability of the ride and what could happen if you have a blow out with only one wheel on each side (no wheel on one side w/ a blow out). Those thoughts are enough to convince me. Also, there have been a couple-few used mini trailers advertised on the sales board recently for $2,000 or so


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Aug 25, 2008)

Im with joyenes on this one.

We purchased an 8X10 Cargo Mate, single axel this spring. We ordered it with barn doors, 2 windows (one on each side) a light and a sky light. We painted it with a sealer(inside), added mats to the floor and made stalls. We are also adding two windows on the doors. For us, money wasn't the real problem, it was the size of the trailer, weight of the trailer and where we store it. We needed something light and small that would fit in our backyard and we don't even own an acre. We don't travel long distances so it didn't have to be top of the line.

I recommend getting an 8X10 or larger. If you are going to use it for long trips like, 5 hrs + one way i recommend a double axel. If your just using it for short trips then a single axel is fine. If you have a single axel and your driving with 3 minis it won't be that bumpy.

We looked at one mini trailer when we were searching, i don't remember the company name but they make regualr sized horse trailers but it had a single axel, came with no windows, wood floor, and barn doors and that was $5500. It was exacly the same as a cargo trailer but priced MUCH more. We got ours for $3500, windows, skylight, light so it was much more reasonable.

Trailer 1

Trailer 2

TRailer 3


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2008)

Been a couple years, but here is what I got for my money. Both are made specifically for miniature horses / shetlands and I feel they are safe for the purpose intended.

Purchased second hand in great condition -- 1994 Big Valley 8' long x 5' wide x 5' high, hauls up to four minis -- $1,500:





Custom made for me in 2007 by Wrangler Trailers -- 2007 Wrangler 14' long x 6' wide x 6' tall, hauls up to 7 minis if we use the dressing room which is fully matted and has a wall that swings into the horse stall area -- $11,000 including delivery (or maybe it was $11,500? There has since been a price increase.):


----------



## Frizzle's Gal (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures and info everyone! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Charley (Aug 25, 2008)

We have a converted cargo van as a four mini horse trailer with a grooming area in the front area. We love it! I had pictures but can't seem to locate them. It is long and has double axles under it. The stalls are welded together and do come out easily so the trailer can be used for other things....Multi-purpose!


----------



## Minimor (Aug 25, 2008)

If you are going to haul horses in a converted cargo trailer, PLEASE at least get one that has dual axles. The difference in ride between a single axle trailer and a dual axle trailer is enormous. Single axle trailers have so much front to back tipping--kind of a teeter totter effect, and this does NOT give a good ride for horses, no matter what anyone might claim. It might not be "rough" as such, but it's a very unstable ride for a horse and will be very tiring if you haul even a moderate distance.

The other thing is the floor. I absolutely would not haul horses in any trailer that does not have sufficient cross supports under the floor. I don't know about all cargo trailers, but I know that some of them do not have much in the way of cross supports, they have only the aluminum floor itself. I don't care what you put inside that trailer in the way of wood planks and/or rubber mats, if there isn't sufficient support under that floor then it is not safe for horses.


----------



## ruffian (Aug 25, 2008)

I just sold my 14' cargo trailer. I loved it, but wanted a little more room. I could haul 5 horses in sideways stalls, and had room in the nose for all my tack, etc.

Definitely agree with double axles. Not only better ride, but also better backing. Mine had the barn doors, we rotated and moved the hinges to make a ramp. Then added support and garage door springs. I could lift the ramp with one hand. Added 2 windows and a vent, and my horses never came out hot.

Here's some photos
















If I wasn't going for more room to haul carts inside I'd still have it.


----------



## minimule (Aug 26, 2008)

It's not only the axles you have to worry about. The support structures in a cargo trailer aren't designed for hauling horses. Think about how the trailer will hold up in an accident. A true horse trailer will hold up better and protect the horses in an accident where the cargo trailer is going to fall apart. I'd rather invest a little more money and protect my living investments.

There are mini trailers out there for less than $5000.


----------

